# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Man in lingerie

## treborboris

Ik ben een man van 37 jaar en ik kom uit omgeving haarlem.
Sinds jaren vind ik het heerlijk om in lingerie en dames kleding rond te lopen maar ik ben geen trafestiet.
Ik voel me geen vrouw maar vindt het heeeeeeerlijk om een mooie setje lingerie te dragen.
Nu heb ik dat ook wel eens gedaan in het uitgaansleven maar je wil niet weten hoe de omgeving daar op reageert.
Ik ben al twee keer in het ziekenhuis geslagen om dat jongens het leuk vinden dat ik er anders uit zie dan anderen.
Nu zoek ik iemand die hetzelfde probleem heeft.
Ik zou graag een plekje willen hebben om mij zelf te kunnen uiten en elkaar te vertroetelen net als wat vrouwen onder elkaar doen.
Samen lingerie passen en kleding.
Ik vind het heerlijk om in de aandacht te staan en mezelf te laten zien ik schaam me nergens voor mits de persoon mij acsepteerd zoals ik ben.

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan adviseren en samen ervaringen kunnen uitdelen.
Ik hoop snel wat van iemant te hooren.


Groetjes... Treborboris.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Treborboris,

Heb je al een lotgenoot kunnen vinden met wie je goed hierover kunt praten en tips/adviezen over kunt uitdelen? Lijkt me wel erg vervelend om om zo'n reden in elkaar geslagen te worden.. Helaas gebeurd het wel óók met de homoseksuelen.
Zijn er geen speciale uitgaansgelegenheden in jouw buurt waar meer lotgenoten zijn?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## selenathuis

> Ik ben een man van 37 jaar en ik kom uit omgeving haarlem.
> Sinds jaren vind ik het heerlijk om in lingerie en dames kleding rond te lopen maar ik ben geen trafestiet.
> Ik voel me geen vrouw maar vindt het heeeeeeerlijk om een mooie setje lingerie te dragen.
> Nu heb ik dat ook wel eens gedaan in het uitgaansleven maar je wil niet weten hoe de omgeving daar op reageert.
> Ik ben al twee keer in het ziekenhuis geslagen om dat jongens het leuk vinden dat ik er anders uit zie dan anderen.
> Nu zoek ik iemand die hetzelfde probleem heeft.
> Ik zou graag een plekje willen hebben om mij zelf te kunnen uiten en elkaar te vertroetelen net als wat vrouwen onder elkaar doen.
> Samen lingerie passen en kleding.
> Ik vind het heerlijk om in de aandacht te staan en mezelf te laten zien ik schaam me nergens voor mits de persoon mij acsepteerd zoals ik ben.
> ...


hallo als je mij een mailadres geeft kan ik je er bij helpen om in contact te komen met een man die ook lingerie draagt

----------


## selenathuis

hallo als je mij een mailadres geeft kan ik je er bij helpen om in contact te komen met een man die ook lingerie draagt

----------


## bikinifreak

IK zou ook wel in contakt willen komen, ik ben gek om in een lekkere gladde bikini te lopen en mini rokje ed, maar kan er nooit met iemand over praten, zijn er hier die evt daar over kunnen delen en ook bikini,s of lingerie dragen , en ben absoluut geen homo, maar lijk me wel leuk om er over te kunnen praten.

----------


## mooie wendy

> hallo als je mij een mailadres geeft kan ik je er bij helpen om in contact te komen met een man die ook lingerie draagt


Het is wel lang geleden dat je een reactie terug hebt geplaatst ik ben een tijd niet in nederland geweest maar als ik het goed heb begrepen weet jij iemand die net als ik graag lingerie draagt. Ik weet niet of die persoon nog een gelijk gestemde zoekt.
Jou vraag was mijn mail adres. [email protected]
Als ik te laat ben nou dan is het jammer maar ik hoop dat ik na zoveel maanden weer eens mijn berichten heb kunnen lezen in contact kan komen.
Ik hoop iets van je te mogen horen.

gr trebor.

----------


## selenathuis

hallo 
Ik kan vragen of die persoon dit wil delen met je je hoort nog van me, je wil het graag delen met een man he ?

gr Selena

----------


## adria

hoi ik loop ook graag in lingerie, ik ga ik naar buiten wandelen laat op de avond, kom ik ook bijna niemand tegen, maar ga niet naar een cafe, ik zo wel wat grotere borsten willen hebben wie heeft daar ervaring mee, wil dat graag horen kan ik grotere borsten krijgen zonder operatie.

----------


## michelkonings

Hallo, ik ben ook een man die graag damesondergoed draagt. Heerlijk vind ik het ook om mij helemaal te scheren, zodat alles lekker glad aanvoelt. Het lijkt me heerlijk om elkaar te vertroetelen en ondergoed te passen. Maar dat wil ik dan wel samen met jou doen. Neem je contact met me op?

Groetjes
Michel (omgeving Hoorn)

----------


## Lingysilk

> IK zou ook wel in contakt willen komen, ik ben gek om in een lekkere gladde bikini te lopen en mini rokje ed, maar kan er nooit met iemand over praten, zijn er hier die evt daar over kunnen delen en ook bikini,s of lingerie dragen , en ben absoluut geen homo, maar lijk me wel leuk om er over te kunnen praten.


Ja, ik ken dat gevoel en zoek ook lotgenoten om lingerie, bad- en andere dameskleding te passen en erover te praten.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Persoonlijk prijs ik me gelukkig dat zowel mijn vriendin als mijn minnares mij hun lingerie ter beschikking stellen voor deze hobby van mij. Maar het komt bij niet op om daarmee naar buiten te gaan, laat staan naar de kroeg want mijn gezicht is duidelijk mannelijk. Ooit, lang geleden, heb ik een psychiater om advies gevraagd en hij zij zei dat ik met het dragen van lingerie aan een behoefte voldoe, namelijk het uiten van mijn vrouwelijke kant. Ik verkleed me gewoon thuis en vooral op dagen dat ik niet naar buiten hoef en geniet ervan tijdelijk vrouw te zijn. Voor de rest heb ik een heerlijk seksleven met mijn twee dames.

----------


## Lingysilk

Ik zou graag deze ervaring ook met je en je wederhelften willen delen.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ik zou dat ook willen, maar geen van deze dames heeft behoefte aan een derde persoon. Ik vrij met hen apart, zij vinden het eigenlijk maar raar dat ik/men met twee mensen tegelijk wil vrijen.




> Ik zou graag deze ervaring ook met je en je wederhelften willen delen.

----------


## Lingysilk

> Ik zou dat ook willen, maar geen van deze dames heeft behoefte aan een derde persoon. Ik vrij met hen apart, zij vinden het eigenlijk maar raar dat ik/men met twee mensen tegelijk wil vrijen.


Ik bedoel ook apart.

----------


## Harry 50

hallo ik ben Harry en draag ook alleen maar dameslingerie van slipjes tot body`s en ik draag Panty`s

----------


## Harry 50

Hallo nogmaals hier met Harry 
ik wil even iets corrigeren van het vorige bericht.
ik ben een getrouwde man met een Nylon Fetisjisme en een Dameslingerie tik .
mijn vrouw respecteert het dat ik dagelijks in Dames ondergoed "slipje en een body met Panty`s aan "rond loop .
ik ben beslist geen travestiet.
maar heb gewoon nu eenmaal deze tik .
waar het vandaan komt weet ik niet 
ook zou ik dit willen delen met mannen die dat ook hebben . 

groetjes en tot horens Harry

----------


## butcher1999

Ik ben een (hetero) gebonden man van 58 jaar en heb er vaak behoefte aan om een slipje te dragen en dat doe ik ook wel eens. Ik zou graag ook wel wat meer aan willen trekken, maar moet wel alles in het geniep doen, mijn partner accepteert het absoluut niet. Ik zou er graag met een vrouw over willen mailen/praten die er wel begrip voor op kan brengen. Ook loop ik tegen praktische problemen aan, zoals het wassen en/of aanschaffen van lingerie. Wie met me wil mailen over dit onderwerp (ik sta ook open voor ontmoetingen in de regio Schiedam/Maassluis), hier is mij emailadres: [email protected]

----------


## Nico veenstra

Hier nog een man die vrouwenondergoed draagt.ik ben een heteroseksuele man en heb een relatie met een prachtige vrouw die mij helemaal in mijn waarde laat.
ik doe regelmatig aan crossdressen en mijn vriendin helpt me daar dan ook mee ,hoe cool is dat  :Smile: 
laatst heb ik nog een paar prachtige slipjes gekocht op www.pantiesformen.nl dit is echt een topwinkeltje speciaal gemaakte lingerie waar je mannelijkheid wel mooi in past. ik heb veel ervaring en kan er ronduit over mee praten hoe moeilijk het kan zijn en wat voor gevoelens het met zich mee brengt. groetjes Nico

----------


## Herleen

Draag reeds meer dan 10 jaar mooie lingerie. Voel me er goed bij.
Draag meestal slipjes van Chantelle, Marie Jo, Twist, Sloggi, L'venture, enz ...
Steeds slipjes in witte fijne zachte stofjes, wat fantasie aan de zijkant van het slipje mag en vindt ik zelfs mooi.
Deze slipjes passen meestal zeer mooi aan en hebben iets sensueel.
Bij de herencollectie vindt je zelden slipjes in zulke fijne zachte stofjes.
Heb een 3 tal winkels waar de dames mij goed verder helpen en mij advies geven en assisteren bij het aanpassen.
Draag ook zachte topjes van Mey, kleur wit. Passen ook mooi aan.
Blij dat er nog mannen zijn die graag fijne zachte Lingerie dragen.
In het leven moet je dingen doen waar je je goed bij voelt.
Lees graag de verdere reacties.

----------


## Marah

Deel graag deze meningen en gevoel about lingerie.
Is heerlijk te dragen en geeft een fijn gevoel.
is prettig dat er meer zijn die dit kennen en willen delen.
Gr Marah 

[email protected]

----------


## Herleen

Welke slipjes draag jij dan Wout?

----------


## Marah

Hallo Herleen
Ik draag liefst de wat broekjes met kant eraan.
En deze komen het meest toch bij Hunkemuller vandaan.... prijs kwaliteit.... zitten gewoon fijn .
Draag geen mannenondergoed meer.
vertel jij eens over jou ondergoed en hoe jij dit ervaart...?
Gr Marah

----------


## Herleen

Koop als jaren mooie zachte slipjes.
Meestal slipjes van Chantelle. Laatst een van Simone Péréle, het Modelletje Delice.
Slipjes van Truimph, Twist, heb ik ook.
C en A heeft ook mooie eenvoudige modelletjes.
Ik heb een drietal winkels waar ik terecht kan.
De dames helpen bij het aanpassen en geen advies.
Kies steeds voor witte slipjes, gewone rio modelletjes, deze passen het mooiste aan.
Mey heeft ook mooie slipjes in fijne microvezelstofjes.
Zij hebben ook fijne topjes, Kijk maar naar Mey Emotion.
Passen ook heel mooi aan.
Succes in uw aankoop.
NB slipjes van Hunkemuller gaan nooit zo lang mee.
Deze van Chantelle gaan al ruim 5 jaar mee.

----------


## Marah

haha klop0t wel. Maar ben best wel benieuwd naar alle nieuwe slipjes die uitkomen en ik ken me zelf, heb zo weer kast vol, en vind het fijn nieuwe slipjes te proberen.
Wat je zegt over chantelle en perele heb je gelijk in is echt wel kwaliteit.
Leuk zo dingetjes uit te wisselen.
Dank je voor je reactie. Gr Marah

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ik doe het ook met veel plezier. Als je er ook van geniet, zou ik niet weten wat voor advies je nodig hebt. Ervaringen kunnen wij altijd uitwisselen.
Heb je een vriendin of vrouw?
G




> Ik ben een man van 37 jaar en ik kom uit omgeving haarlem.
> Sinds jaren vind ik het heerlijk om in lingerie en dames kleding rond te lopen maar ik ben geen trafestiet.
> Ik voel me geen vrouw maar vindt het heeeeeeerlijk om een mooie setje lingerie te dragen.
> Nu heb ik dat ook wel eens gedaan in het uitgaansleven maar je wil niet weten hoe de omgeving daar op reageert.
> Ik ben al twee keer in het ziekenhuis geslagen om dat jongens het leuk vinden dat ik er anders uit zie dan anderen.
> Nu zoek ik iemand die hetzelfde probleem heeft.
> Ik zou graag een plekje willen hebben om mij zelf te kunnen uiten en elkaar te vertroetelen net als wat vrouwen onder elkaar doen.
> Samen lingerie passen en kleding.
> Ik vind het heerlijk om in de aandacht te staan en mezelf te laten zien ik schaam me nergens voor mits de persoon mij acsepteerd zoals ik ben.
> ...

----------


## Marah

> Ik doe het ook met veel plezier. Als je er ook van geniet, zou ik niet weten wat voor advies je nodig hebt. Ervaringen kunnen wij altijd uitwisselen.
> Heb je een vriendin of vrouw?
> G


jah ben getrouwd 
me vrouw weet van me behoefte.. wel moeite mee maar acceptatie verder.
uitwisselen van gevoel en daden die je doet met je behoefte ..lijkt me fijn te kunnen delen.
je horden die je moet nemen voordat je .... kunt zijn wie je wilt zijn.
fijn je deelgenoot te maken van mij... en ik van jou.
gr marah

----------

